# Insect, hornet ID please



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 29, 2017)

Recently moved from Forsyth county to Cherokee county and I've noticed these at my house.  I'm aware of cicada killers, European hornets, and even Asian hornets.  These huge ones keep hanging around but they are none of the above.  This pic is terrible because it was floating in the pool after I smacked it down.  It's at least 2.25 inches long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't know, but looks like it could inflict some discomfort for sure.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 30, 2017)

Found it in an insect guide.  It's a giant resin bee.  An Asian species discovered in NC in 1994.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 7, 2017)

I saw one of those yesterday afternoon going into an old carpenter bee hole on one of my porch rafters. First one I'd ever seen.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 7, 2017)

Same here, I saw 2 different ones going into carpenter bee holes. I used a lit cigarette up the hole to kill then. Never seen them before in Cobb county.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 8, 2017)

2 1/4"? holy smokes. never seen. what is this world coming to?


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 8, 2017)

in the springtime, i sit in a comfy chair on my back deck with an old red ryder bb gun and a glass of tea, and pick off hovering carpenter bees from 10-20 feet. if youve never done this, it's about as fun as a real hunt. i've killed hundreds over the years this way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> in the springtime, i sit in a comfy chair on my back deck with an old red ryder bb gun and a glass of tea, and pick off hovering carpenter bees from 10-20 feet. if youve never done this, it's about as fun as a real hunt. i've killed hundreds over the years this way.



A .22 pistol is even more fun and challenging.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> in the springtime, i sit in a comfy chair on my back deck with an old red ryder bb gun and a glass of tea, and pick off hovering carpenter bees from 10-20 feet. if youve never done this, it's about as fun as a real hunt. i've killed hundreds over the years this way.



Hitting them with a broomstick will enhance hand eye coordination in a baseball player.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 8, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> A .22 pistol is even more fun and challenging.



I agree wholeheartedly, only i can't make that work here in the soul sucking city limits. First time a 2-1/2" bee shows up on my porch, I'll commit the offense and deal with the consequences lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, only i can't make that work here in the soul sucking city limits. First time a 2-1/2" bee shows up on my porch, I'll commit the offense and deal with the consequences lol



They kill carpenter bees and take over their holes, so I ain't too down on 'em yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> They kill carpenter bees and take over their holes, so I ain't too down on 'em yet.



Now if we can just train em to plug the hole up.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 9, 2017)

Use a pump air gun like an old Benjimen, no pellet or bb. The air shreds them just fine and you don't make holes where your wife doesn't want them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now if we can just train em to plug the hole up.



Got that covered, too. 

_"The female bee nests alone and begins by preparing a cell in an existing tube or narrow cavity, using resin and sap collected from trees. Other materials such as bits of rotten wood and mud are also used in nest construction. Next she collects pollen and carries it to the nest on the underside of her hairy abdomen.
After completing several pollen collecting trips, she lays an egg on the pollen ball in the cell. Then she seals it, and prepares another cell. Continuing in this fashion, one female can complete about 10 cells. If the entrance of the nesting tube is directly exposed to the outside, the tube may be noticeably sealed with a resin, wood and sometimes mud cap."_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Got that covered, too.
> 
> _"The female bee nests alone and begins by preparing a cell in an existing tube or narrow cavity, using resin and sap collected from trees. Other materials such as bits of rotten wood and mud are also used in nest construction. Next she collects pollen and carries it to the nest on the underside of her hairy abdomen.
> After completing several pollen collecting trips, she lays an egg on the pollen ball in the cell. Then she seals it, and prepares another cell. Continuing in this fashion, one female can complete about 10 cells. If the entrance of the nesting tube is directly exposed to the outside, the tube may be noticeably sealed with a resin, wood and sometimes mud cap."_


Temporary solution to a permanent problem.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 10, 2017)

This is one I put in alcohol just to preserve to identify it.   It's CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored huge!  They fill up the carpenter bee holes with resinous sap.  Don't seem aggressive and compete with the local European hornets for prey.  They scare off the hummingbirds!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks like a good target for a bad mitten racket like carpenter bees are.  

gt40


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Sep 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> A .22 pistol is even more fun and challenging.



I use my .22 revolver with rat shot, more fun than swinging a racket.


----------

